# Things we do when we are bored



## m33kr0b (Feb 9, 2007)

We had a snow day on tuesday and some of us showed up anyway to practice for our finals next week.  We spent some time practicing and then one of my peers decided that she would let someone place an npa on her. She was a complete trooper and went through with it(unlike several guys before her).

Here is the video........ Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OkGkEf_Boc


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow.

And that's all I have to say.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank god we don't work together... our shifts get pretty boring at times


----------



## Stevo (Feb 9, 2007)

i bet Ashley's the life of a party too...

~S~


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Please tell me that was a NEW NPA and it had H2O based lube- :wacko: Thank god you guys were not in the paramedic lab!! :lol:


----------



## Alexakat (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh my Gawd!


----------



## m33kr0b (Feb 13, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Please tell me that was a NEW NPA and it had H2O based lube- :wacko: Thank god you guys were not in the paramedic lab!! :lol:




Yeah, it was a brand new npa and we did use alot of lube for it, we are not barbarians.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

No just bored on a snow day!!


----------



## m33kr0b (Feb 13, 2007)

at least we showed up and got alot of practice in a week before our finals.


----------



## chico.medic (Mar 9, 2007)

EMSTI's Paramedic Program in Stockton, Ca. has it's students practice NG's on each other.  I was down there taking my national Reg. a few years ago and could not figure out why the students were snorting ky and lido jelly:glare:


----------



## occipudding (Oct 9, 2007)

oh... my... god...  flipping through old archives and wow... that's all i have to say.... wow


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Oct 9, 2007)

And that is what you get to look forward to when you get out of school.....especially being the new guy and new EMT.


----------



## occipudding (Oct 10, 2007)

BBFDMedic28 said:


> And that is what you get to look forward to when you get out of school.....especially being the new guy and new EMT.



hey ain't nobody putting an npa up my schnoz


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 24, 2007)

My bent nose hurts from watching *:~o*


----------



## Rattletrap (Oct 24, 2007)

you will fall asleep sometime 
:unsure:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 25, 2007)

and god help you if you snore while on a shift... not like i ever did that to a co-worker...


----------



## aarathi (Nov 14, 2007)

When i am bored i like to listen music. Music gives many pleasure in my life.


----------

